
ReactOS Project opens paid vacancies for C\C++ programmers - jeditobe
https://reactos.org/archives/public/ros-dev/2017-January/018070.html
======
jeditobe
[https://www.reactos.org/node/785](https://www.reactos.org/node/785) \-
additional info

